# Anyone catch and eat Nutria?



## cowgirlone (May 9, 2002)

I wondered if any of you catch and eat Nutria...http://www.nutria.com/site.php

I know some folks eat them, just wondered if they were any good?


----------



## DrippingSprings (Sep 22, 2004)

I ate it once when living in texas. They used to have cooking competitions and you paid and entry fee to get in and could walk around and sample foods all day but wouldnt be told what it was until AFTER you ate it lol

Wasnt too bad. Kinda like a cross between **** and rabbit


----------



## cowgirlone (May 9, 2002)

Thanks for the info DS. That doesn't sound too bad!


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

haven't met a rodent yet that wasn't deliscious.


----------



## CoonXpress (Sep 20, 2004)

It's great BBQ'd.
CG1, Ok does have a nutrias and the season is open year-round, only thing is you're in the wrong corner of the state for them.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

cowgirlone said:


> I wondered if any of you catch and eat Nutria...http://www.nutria.com/site.php
> 
> I know some folks eat them, just wondered if they were any good?


Has the nutria spread that far?


----------



## cowgirlone (May 9, 2002)

CoonXpress is right, they haven't spread this far yet. My area is so dry, not much water in the river and ponds are scarce...I don't know if they would want to live out this way.  

BBQ'd...Hmmmm. That doesn't sound too bad either.

Pops2 were the ones you tried BBq'd?

Seems like a lot of southern critters are moving this way.... armadillos are thicker than they used to be. Maybe the nutria will make it up here.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

cowgirlone said:


> CoonXpress is right, they haven't spread this far yet. My area is so dry, not much water in the river and ponds are scarce...I don't know if they would want to live out this way.
> 
> BBQ'd...Hmmmm. That doesn't sound too bad either.
> 
> ...


Prepare the nutria they same way you prepare armadillos.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

i haven't eaten nutria yet, but have had beaver & muskrat. they make a great sloppy joe kind of BBQ.


----------



## Trapper (Jun 2, 2006)

Never had the pleasure of Nutria but have had muskrat several different ways. I enjoyed it barbecued and stewed but the way I liked it best of all was just the shanks (Hind Legs) made up like fried chicken legs. We used to come off Horicon marsh skin for the fur buyer and a local tavern owner would pay us a quarter for a clean leg. Every Friday night in the fall he would have a "Marsh Rabbit" fry. Really kept his establishment packed. While the legs were not as large as chicken I still would choose it prepared as he did over KFC.
Pancho the nutria has now been caught as far north as southern Wisconsin along the Mississippi River. While not in any numbers think the cold will not allow permanent residency.  Trapper


----------



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

Texas Parks and Wildlife Magazine had a really good article on how to clean and cook nutria. Article was a couple of yrs. ago. Might get online and do a search and see if you can find it. The pictures of platters of fried nutria looked pretty tasty...


----------



## uncle Will in In. (May 11, 2002)

Many years ago when tv was still black and white, a shyster company was advertising breeding pairs of Nutria for fantastic prices which I can't relate now, but they were up around milk cow price. They went on about how high they pelts were, and how you could make a fortune with the buggers. I think they claimed they were imported from somewhere in South America. I assume it was a pyramid rip off.


----------

